# Problem with Browning Buckmark.



## Sean357 (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi everyone. I bought a Browning Buckmark Bullseye Special a few years back and for the most part I absolutely love it. Recently though it's been giving me some trouble; It won't fully cock unless I pull the slide back SUPER hard. It puts a round in the chamber no problem, but doesnt load the firing pin. When shooting, the blowback isn't stony enough to cock the next round either, it ejects fine and loads a new shell, but there's no trigger pull. I have to pop the clip out, eject that round and cock it manually again (super hard) and it's really frustrating, almost never makes it through a full magazine. Any tips or advice would be much apreciated!!


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

Sean357 said:


> . . . Browning Buckmark Bullseye Special a few years back and for the most part I absolutely love it. Recently though it's been giving me some trouble . . . Any tips or advice would be much apreciated!!


I've copied this from a post reply I did "below" in "our Browning Forum". It applies to your situation.

_The link below puts you directly into one of the very best Buck Mark sites. The guru is "Chim". _
_Ask your question (it's not an unknown problem). You will get good answers.
And most likely you will be directed to Chim's photo's on dissassembly. 
Be careful taking off grips. Most do it inside a plastic bag. Springs fly.
And, the sticky "Buck Mark Starter Thread" at top contains a huge amount of Buck Mark info.

_Browning - RimfireCentral.com Forums

_Congratulations on having a Buck Mark. We belong to an exclusive cult, you know. _

Good Luck ! :smt1099


----------



## qwiksdraw (May 11, 2012)

Sean357 said:


> .... I have to pop the clip out, ....


What's a "clip" doing there?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

qwiksdraw said:


> What's a "clip" doing there?


It's holding the gun's registration papers together, of course.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

qwiksdraw said:


> What's a "clip" doing there?





Steve M1911A1 said:


> It's holding the gun's registration papers together, of course.


Oh man, Steve.
I call a "Personal Foul" for "Unfair but Completely Warranted Piling ON after a Tackle".

Yeah, I know. I've been guilty of the same penalty over "Clip". I claim "Executive Privilege, due to Age". :mrgreen:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

DanP_from_AZ said:


> ...I claim "Executive Privilege, due to Age"...


Um, just how old do you claim to be?
(You're gonna have to come up with 74 or better.)

Am I gonna have to, um, "clip" your wings?


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Um, just how old do you claim to be?
> (You're gonna have to come up with 74 or better.)
> 
> Am I gonna have to, um, "clip" your wings?


I was planning on shooting two "bullseye practice matches" at the range tomorrow.
And then wander over to the rifle range and blow a few "rather expensive" holes further out.

How long does it take for clipped wings to heal ?

69, going on 70 in September. This July 1st is 15 years since I did "early retirement".
Not bad for a guy given 2-4 days to live at age 44, eh ? It's all been a gift since then. :mrgreen:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Well, *Dan*, you certainly can't claim the privilege of age.
But beating out a medical diagnosis of "Bye, bye!" definitely counts for something spectacular.
I hereby defer to your obvious good luck, careful living, and untrappable soul.

May your good luck only continue!


----------

